
Streaming Video Teardown: Twitch vs. Amazon Prime for Thursday Night Football - jon_dahl
https://mux.com/blog/thursday-night-football-streaming-technology-showdown-amazon-prime-vs-twitch/
======
GeneticGenesis
Author here in the comments if anyone has any questions!

